

A New Gene Pool of Animals in the Arctic - dbcooper
http://nautil.us/issue/101/in-our-nature/a-strange-new-gene-pool-of-animals-is-brewing-in-the-arctic-rp

======
raz32dust
Interesting examples, but not a lot of insight. Of course evolution is a trial
and error method. Lots of disasters are expected before we end up with a
superior species. Nature doesn't seem to be in any hurry.

I wonder how close we are to speeding it up though. Not saying it would be a
great idea, but it seems it is bound to happen anyway.

------
Houshalter
Hybridization can be very good for a species since it introduces new
beneficial genes and more diversity. The scientists' warnings are concerning
though.

